# Distorsion en rca input



## nando1903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola, tengo un problema al enchufar un dvd de sobremesa a una minicadena. El problema es que de la rca output(blanca y roja) del dvd, me la llevo al rca input de la minicadena, que se corresponde con la entrada "phono", el caso es que cuando intento escuchar musica directamente sale muy alto el volumen, y al bajarle volumen a la minicadena, al minimo, sigue la distorsion. Mi pregunta es, ¿que puedo hacer para que no distorsione el sonido?. He probado poniendo unos potenciometros a la salida del dvd , pero no hacian nada. Gracias.


----------



## lobito (Jun 10, 2009)

hola nando. lo que pasa es que la entrada de phono esta preparada para conectar un tocadiscos, que tienen un nivel deseñal muy bajo, y al conectarle un dvd, que tienen salida mucho mas elevada, logicamente distorsion. Mira si tiene mas entradas la minicadena, da igual si son rca, minijack, pero busca alguna AUX IN, o algo por el estilo, en una entrada de micro te pasaria lo mismo que en la de phono. Espero que te ayude mi respuesta.


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 10, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> hola nando. lo que pasa es que la entrada de phono esta preparada para conectar un tocadiscos, que tienen un nivel deseñal muy bajo, y al conectarle un dvd, que tienen salida mucho mas elevada, logicamente distorsion. Mira si tiene mas entradas la minicadena, da igual si son rca, minijack, pero busca alguna AUX IN, o algo por el estilo, en una entrada de micro te pasaria lo mismo que en la de phono. Espero que te ayude mi respuesta.



gracias por contestar tan rapido... acabo de mirarlo peor no tiene otra...solo la de phono...¿podria hacer algo para que no diera distorsion?


----------



## lobito (Jun 10, 2009)

Prueba a bajar el volumen no de la cadena, sino del dvd hasta el punto que no distorsione, pero lo que ocurre es que despues tendras que subir mucho el volumen de la cadena para oirlo a un nivel aceptable...
Otra solucion es la del potenciometro intercalado entre la dvd y la minicadena. prueba con lo del volumen del dvd y si no consigues buenos resultados lo comentas y te explico lo del pote. Un saludo


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 10, 2009)

lobito dijo:
			
		

> Prueba a bajar el volumen no de la cadena, sino del dvd hasta el punto que no distorsione, pero lo que ocurre es que despues tendras que subir mucho el volumen de la cadena para oirlo a un nivel aceptable...
> Otra solucion es la del potenciometro intercalado entre la dvd y la minicadena. prueba con lo del volumen del dvd y si no consigues buenos resultados lo comentas y te explico lo del pote. Un saludo



pues mira el dvd esque fue uno de los primeros estos sanyo y como que no tiene volumen...jajajja..y lo del potenciometro lo he probado haciendome en un protoboard con dos conectores rca y dos potenciometros... el caso es que los potenciometros eran de 2k y ajustantolos no consegui eliminar nada la distorsion...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 10, 2009)

Hola Nando, y perdón si interrumpo, pero las entradas "Phono" tienen un pequeño filtro RIAA en el preamplificador.

Atenúa y acentúa ciertos rangos de frecuencias (buscá información sobre el tema, hay a montones), así que además de controlar el volumen vas a necesitar compensar esa curva. Hay circuitos Anti-RIAA que corrigen eso.

Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Hola Nando, y perdón si interrumpo, pero las entradas "Phono" tienen un pequeño filtro RIAA en el preamplificador.
> 
> Atenúa y acentúa ciertos rangos de frecuencias (buscá información sobre el tema, hay a montones), así que además de controlar el volumen vas a necesitar compensar esa curva. Hay circuitos Anti-RIAA que corrigen eso.
> 
> Saludos



ok muchas gracias por la explicacion...me pondre a mirarlo y si lo veo muy complicado me comprare un equipo de musica nuevo..jajajja


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 11, 2009)

otra cosilla mas.... ¿sabeis si la entrada "tape" (me refiero mirando dentro de la minicadena) tiene algun filtro como ese que lleva la de "phono"? estoy pensando que si no pudiera por lo que fuera enchufarlo al phono podria conectar unos rca a la entrada del "tape",¿no?


----------



## Cacho (Jun 11, 2009)

La entrada "Tape" no tiene filtros extra. Si entrás por ahí no vas a tener problemas, y además no debería tener un preamplificador (nunca digas nunca).
Probá por ahí a ver qué pasa y todo debería andar sobre ruedas.

Saludos


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 11, 2009)

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> La entrada "Tape" no tiene filtros extra. Si entrás por ahí no vas a tener problemas, y además no debería tener un preamplificador (nunca digas nunca).
> Probá por ahí a ver qué pasa y todo debería andar sobre ruedas.
> 
> Saludos



antes desmonté la minicadena pero estuve dando vueltas para entrar por el tape y no he encontrado el sitio... asi que he optado por hacerme un supresor del RIAA que he encontrado por la red...a ver que os parece.... ah y otra cosa... se podria simplificar dicho esquematico? es que antes me puse a sumar componentes en serie y en paralelo, pero nose si habra componentes de los valores que me salian en los calculos... por las resistencias se que no hay problema pero por los condensadores no lo se...


----------



## Cacho (Jun 11, 2009)

El de 2n2 (C1) se puede conseguir (marcados como "222"). Si no, con dos de 1nf (102) y uno chiquitito en paralelo (220pf) vas a poder reemplazarlo. Quizá no sea el valor exacto, pero con una buena aproximación alcanza. Incluso podrías redondear el valor a 2nf como para probar, y con una pizca de suerte y tolerancias a tu favor andarás bastante cerca del valor estipulado con sólo los dos de 1nf. El paso siguiente es sumarle uno de 220pf. Con eso quedás en 2n22.

C2 y C3 son de 1n5 (152) y es un valor comercial, así que también deberías poder conseguirlos. en serie como están te dan una capacidad de 0,75nf (o 750pf). De no conseguirlos, buscá uno de 680pf, que es lo más cercano que se me ocurre en la lista de valores comerciales. A ese le podrás sumar en paralelo uno de 100pf y el valor será más que aceptable. Son 780pf en total.

Ah, y un detalle: Los condensadores no serán polarizados en ese rango de capacidades, así que no hagas mucho caso del símbolito del esquema, y si tenés un medidor de capacidades, usalo para ver cuán cerca estás del valor.

Saludos y después contá cómo te fue con el circuito.


----------



## nando1903 (Jun 11, 2009)

gracias cacho, de momento tengo que esperar a la semana que viene que pueda ir a comprar los componentes... ya cuando lo tenga montado cuento como ha ido todo.


----------

